# The Oldham Personality Styles



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

You may have seen, in some of the members' signatures, words like "Mercurial", "Idiosyncratic", "Aggressive", etc. etc. I just found out that this is what is called the Oldham Personality Test as developed by psychologist John Oldham. 

New Personality Self-Portrait










*Idiosyncratic* types are tuned in to and sustained by their own feelings and belief systems, whether or not others accept or understand their particular worldview or approach to life. They are self-directed and independent, requiring few close relationships. Though they are inner-directed and follow their own hearts and minds, Idiosyncratic men and women are keen observers of others and particularly sensitive to how other people react to them.

They tend to question common beliefs and expectations. They are highly spiritual and do not close their minds to any possibility, always asking what if?' They tend to have a deep inner life, act eccentrically, and live in their own world. They may be interested in the occult or the supernatural and are drawn to abstract and speculative thinking.

Fitting into everyday, conventional life can be difficult for Idiosyncratic people. Others may view them as strange, which can be a problem in jobs and relationships. They must live life their own way and sometimes regret they cannot do things in the orthodox fashion. The pressure to conform presents intolerable stress for them. Two key factors affect the quality of Idiosyncratic lives: whether they can find an accepting environment and how well they adapt to others' expectations. Few work settings tolerate eccentricities of behavior, unless the individual has a great deal to offer by way of intelligence or talent. Some Idiosyncratics do well with one ear tuned in to their own personal worlds and one outward to what the boss expects of them. Others, however, have a hard time understanding or accepting authority.

Idiosyncratic people do not need other people to give their lives direction or meaning. If they can't find partners who accept their unconventionality, they usually do well on their own. Some are content to experience several relationships in their lives without necessarily finding their one and only.

*Vigilant* types have a resilient independence. They keep their own counsel, need no outside reassurance or advice, make decisions easily, and can take care of themselves. Feisty individuals, they do not hesitate to stand up for themselves, especially when under attack. They take criticism very seriously but are not intimidated. They are keen observers of others and their surroundings and are quick to criticize what they see. They recognize when something is not right and can detect double messages and mixed motives. They are suited to city life (and to research, law, law enforcement, editing, and journalism), where hyper-alertness and questioning others' intentions is important. They prepare themselves for the worst, which may make them appear suspicious, but as a result, they are difficult to intimidate or fool. They are tough, independent survivors, often serving important roles as protectors and champions of the underdog and of causes in general.

In their personal relationships, they are slow to warm up and trust others, but once they do, they are devoted, loyal, and protective. Caution and reserve mark their work relationships as well. They need to feel independent and autonomous in all areas of their life. They often match well with partners or subordinates who are comfortable with dependence and who let them be in charge. Loss of control can cause them extreme stress. They have a tendency to blame others for what goes wrong, rather than accept that sometimes no one is at fault. They are survivors, though, and their resilient autonomy usually sees them through the rough spots.

*Leisurely* types believe in their right to enjoy themselves on their own terms. They do not allow themselves to be exploited. Unlike Type-A individuals, Leisurely types are not obsessed with time urgency. To them, haste makes waste and unnecessary anxiety. They are easygoing and optimistic that whatever needs to get done will get done, eventually. They accept themselves and their approach to life and believe they are just as good as everyone else and entitled to the best things in life. They maintain that blind luck often accounts for who fares well or poorly.

Leisurely types proceed in their own direction and, when their choices put them in conflict with the people they care for, they often do not know how to proceed. While they do not like to risk important relationships, they need to feel free.

The freedom to be oneself is key to Leisurely types. They play by the rules and fulfill their responsibilities and obligations. But once they've put in their time, nothing will deprive them of their personal pursuit of happiness. What's important to them is not how they choose to enjoy themselves but that they are guaranteed this opportunity. If threatened, these normally nonchalant individuals will vigorously defend their right to do their own thing.

Unless they are in the creative arts or intellectual pursuits, most Leisurely people do not get personal pleasure from their work. They put in their time but are usually not the hard-driving, get-ahead types. They love their leisure time and know how to enjoy it. Unless they have a work-oriented style that balances their Leisurely tendencies (e.g., Conscientious or Self-Confident), they rarely become managers or leaders because they simply aren't interested in getting ahead. At home, Leisurely people tend to do things they enjoy and may put off tasks, such as paying the bills or washing the dishes, which may put a burden on other family members. As well, Leisurely types generally avoid confrontations (unless they feel that their rights have been violated). They prefer indirect resistance.

They have a great ability to enjoy themselves and can lead extremely satisfying lives if they can be free to seek their own pleasures, in their own time, in their own way. 


I relate strongly to the first two and quite a bit to the third one.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

*Solitary - 16/20
Serious - 13/20
Conscientious - 10/20
Sensitive - 10/20*
Vigilant - 8/20
Idiosyncratic - 8/20
Leisurely - 7/20
Self-Sacrificing - 6/20
Adventurous - 6/20
Mercurial - 5/20
Self-Confident - 3/20
Dramatic - 1/20
Devoted - 0/20
Aggressive - 0/20

Wouldn't say the picture the descriptions paint is entirely accurate myself, but a look at the other potential types suggests these are probably some of the closest types to my personality; still, it's a little wayward, in my estimation...


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Adventurous - 17/20
Aggressive - 15/20
Solitary - 11/20
Leisurely - 11/20
Idiosyncratic - 10/20
Conscientious - 10/20
Mercurial - 7/20
Self-Confident - 5/20
Dramatic - 4/20
Devoted - 3/20
Self sacrificing - 3/20
Sensitive - 2/20
Serious - 1/20 
Vigilant - 1/20


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

_Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:_


*Adventurous* types live by their own values. They are not strongly influenced by others or the norms of society. They love the thrill of risk and routinely engage in high-risk activities. They don't worry very much about others--they expect everyone to be responsible for him- or herself. They are silver-tongued, gifted in the art of winning friends and influencing people. In their childhood and adolescence, Adventurers usually have been high-spirited hell-raisers and mischief-makers. They remain courageous, bold, and tough, and will stand up to anyone who dares take advantage of them.

Adventurous people live in the present and are governed by feelings, not logic. They need thrilling challenges the way most people need food and shelter. Their thrills may come from sports, their careers, their sex lives, the stock market, or the gambling tables. A little of this personality style goes a long way towards building a meaningful, interesting life. A predominance of this style can be a problem, because these individuals may not sufficiently calculate their risks.

A 9-to-5 job can be hard on Adventurous people. However, when their jobs are exciting and highly stimulating, they give a high-quality performance. They appreciate newness and are not loath to undertake a difficult or dangerous project, but dislike routine jobs. They love to keep moving and have an urge to explore. They do not worry about finding work and live well by their talents, skills, and ingenuity.

While they are not motivated toward settling down with one person, they are drawn to people like themselves who like action and excitement and who are highly sexual. They don't tolerate relationships well when the newness fades. They operate best in relationships with partners who are independent and who do not begrudge them their freedom.

Adventurers live in the present. They do not feel guilty about the past or anxious about the future. As they grow older, they may become depressed that they can no longer keep up with younger people or that younger people are no longer attracted to them. Learning to think about the future and considering where they will be in five, ten, or fifteen years can help them prevent this letdown.

*Dramatic* types live in an emotional world. They are sensation-oriented, emotionally demonstrative, and physically affectionate. They react emotionally to events and can shift moods quickly. They're 'heart' people rather than 'head' people. They overflow with feeling and zest. They are spontaneous and love excitement, attention, applause, and emotion. They experience life vividly and expansively and have rich imaginations and entertaining stories to tell.

Highly social, they are often happiest when the atmosphere is highly charged and all eyes are on them. They pay close attention to grooming and enjoy clothes, style, and fashion. Dramatic people energize and charm others. Many have profound intuition about other people's feelings. Because they are other-directed, their self-esteem may balance on how other people respond to them.

Dramatic individuals enjoy their sexuality. They are seductive, engaging, and charming. Easily putting their trust in others and characteristically suggestible, they are able to become quickly involved in relationships. They demand a lot of energy from their partners and from subordinates at work. They have a low tolerance for boredom, which can lead to difficulties settling into a relationship or into jobs that do not present continual stimulation.

Life with Dramatic people can be stormy, considering their strong and immediate emotional reactions. Nonetheless, they frequently are attracted to dry, stable Conscientious types who provide necessary balance to their lives (and to whose lives they can bring some excitement). Conscientious partners will need to learn how to compliment and to say, 'I love you,' since Dramatic people lose confidence when they don't receive feedback.

Trouble in a relationship is a major blow to self-esteem, as is being without a partner or lover. To cope with stress and anxiety, Dramatic types like to look on the bright side, to repress the unpleasant and to sustain an optimistic outlook.

These are not detail people, but they are often highly creative, idea types, sometimes brilliant in their hunches. They can be good at persuading others to back their projects and often make strong managers. However, they do best at work and in their personal lives if they can find others who are better at the tedious follow-through. 

*Aggressive* individuals take charge. They are comfortable with power, authority, and responsibility. They operate best within a traditional power structure where everyone knows his or her place and the lines of authority are clear. They are highly disciplined and impose rules they expect others to follow. Aggressive individuals are highly goal-directed. They take a practical, pragmatic approach to accomplishing their objectives and since they are neither squeamish nor fainthearted, they function well in difficult and dangerous situations. They like action and adventure and often enjoy playing competitive contact sports.

People with this style are born 'bosses.' They have an inherent knack for leadership and a driving need to get to the top. With their strong, forceful personalities, they take on responsibilities without fear of failure. Achieving leadership positions is their goal at work and they can be highly disciplined in this effort. Never ones to back away from a fight, they function well in a dog-eat-dog environment. They are especially good at assuming leadership at times of difficulty, when sacrifices (such as laying off employees) need to be made. They focus on results, not feelings. They make excellent managers and administrators. With unflagging energy, they create structure and organization, perceive short- and long-term goals, and plan effective strategies. They can see the big picture and juggle numerous responsibilities and projects at one time, without becoming disorganized or distracted.

They run a tight, disciplined ship and demand loyalty, which they reward generously. But they will punish disloyalty with a vengeance. They will not accept loss or failure quietly. Survivors and winners, they fight their way to the top. Some highly Aggressive individuals experience difficulty in today's more human-centered business environment.

In their personal lives, their powerful, controlling natures can be problematic if they do not learn to share power or to relinquish their need for it at home. Protective of their families, they appreciate love and loyalty and demand a discipline of their children that can serve the children well, if it is not too harsh.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Conscientious, Solitary, Devoted


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Interpreting Your Personality Self-Portrait

Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:

*Conscientious* individuals are dedicated to work and are capable of immense, single-minded effort. They have strong moral principles and values. Opinions and beliefs are rarely held lightly, and they stick to their convictions. Everything must be done 'right,' and the Conscientious person has a clear understanding of what that means, from the best strategy to achieve the boss's objectives, to how to get every single dirty dish into the dishwasher. They like order and tidiness and are good organizers, catalogers, and list-makers. Thrifty, careful, and cautious, Conscientious individuals do not give in to reckless abandon or wild excess. They have a tendency to collect things and are reluctant to discard anything.

Conscientious types believe strongly in hard work and loyalty. Their work is central to their lives. Whenever they commit to a task, they do the job completely and thoroughly. They are the 'A' students in school and the achievers in society. Detail and order are the main priorities of the Conscientious person.

They like things done a certain way and have difficulty adjusting to change. When a problem arises, they work tirelessly until it is solved. They can be paralyzed by the lack of a perfect solution, however. Their drive for perfection and their fear of making mistakes can become a burden. People who are extremely Conscientious have difficulty making decisions and completing their work on time. They require encouragement to delegate tasks, which they tend to avoid since they prefer to do things their own way.

Conscientious people do not display their emotions and can seem dry and lacking in spontaneity. They're 'head' people rather than 'heart' people. They are not without emotion inwardly, however, and often are attracted to partners who are openly emotional (e.g., Dramatic individuals). Their lack of emotion can be problematic in their relationships. The partner often mistakenly believes that the Conscientious person, who can't easily say 'I love you,' is without feeling. Conscientious people make excellent partners, however--they are not quitters and are extremely loyal.

This is a high-stress personality style prone to Type A health risks when extreme. For all their enviable self-control and direction, many Conscientious people find it difficult to relax and experience pleasure. 

*Vigilant* types have a resilient independence. They keep their own counsel, need no outside reassurance or advice, make decisions easily, and can take care of themselves. Feisty individuals, they do not hesitate to stand up for themselves, especially when under attack. They take criticism very seriously but are not intimidated. They are keen observers of others and their surroundings and are quick to criticize what they see. They recognize when something is not right and can detect double messages and mixed motives. They are suited to city life (and to research, law, law enforcement, editing, and journalism), where hyper-alertness and questioning others' intentions is important. They prepare themselves for the worst, which may make them appear suspicious, but as a result, they are difficult to intimidate or fool. They are tough, independent survivors, often serving important roles as protectors and champions of the underdog and of causes in general.

In their personal relationships, they are slow to warm up and trust others, but once they do, they are devoted, loyal, and protective. Caution and reserve mark their work relationships as well. They need to feel independent and autonomous in all areas of their life. They often match well with partners or subordinates who are comfortable with dependence and who let them be in charge. Loss of control can cause them extreme stress. They have a tendency to blame others for what goes wrong, rather than accept that sometimes no one is at fault. They are survivors, though, and their resilient autonomy usually sees them through the rough spots.

Idiosyncratic types are tuned in to and sustained by their own feelings and belief systems, whether or not others accept or understand their particular worldview or approach to life. They are self-directed and independent, requiring few close relationships. Though they are inner-directed and follow their own hearts and minds, Idiosyncratic men and women are keen observers of others and particularly sensitive to how other people react to them.

They tend to question common beliefs and expectations. They are highly spiritual and do not close their minds to any possibility, always asking what if?' They tend to have a deep inner life, act eccentrically, and live in their own world. They may be interested in the occult or the supernatural and are drawn to abstract and speculative thinking.

Fitting into everyday, conventional life can be difficult for Idiosyncratic people. Others may view them as strange, which can be a problem in jobs and relationships. They must live life their own way and sometimes regret they cannot do things in the orthodox fashion. The pressure to conform presents intolerable stress for them. Two key factors affect the quality of Idiosyncratic lives: whether they can find an accepting environment and how well they adapt to others' expectations. Few work settings tolerate eccentricities of behavior, unless the individual has a great deal to offer by way of intelligence or talent. Some Idiosyncratics do well with one ear tuned in to their own personal worlds and one outward to what the boss expects of them. Others, however, have a hard time understanding or accepting authority.

*Idiosyncratic* people do not need other people to give their lives direction or meaning. If they can't find partners who accept their unconventionality, they usually do well on their own. Some are content to experience several relationships in their lives without necessarily finding their one and only.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Strong:
Solitary
Serious
Idiosyncratic
Conscientious
Leisurely
Sensitive

Weak: 
Vigilant
Devoted
Self-Sacrifiing
Self-Confident
Mercurial
Dramatic
Aggressive
Adventurous


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:

Solitary types have little need of companionship and are most comfortable alone. They do not need interaction with others to enjoy life. Self-possessed and self-controlled, these individuals are alone because they want to be alone, not because they feel left out. Free of the passionate need for others, they can be quite content standing back and watching others. Indeed, they are often gifted observers of nature and of other people.

Emotionally, highly Solitary people are even-tempered, calm, dispassionate, unsentimental, and unflappable. They display an apparent indifference to pain and pleasure and are not driven by sexual needs. They are not greatly influenced by either praise or criticism. They function well at work. They get down to work quickly and don't spend much time fraternizing at the water cooler. While they usually do not do well within the political framework of larger companies, when left alone to do their work, they can put their mind to it with unusual concentration.

Solitary individuals can be content within relationships as long as their partner accepts their need for solitude. However, even moderately Solitary people may not intuitively comprehend others' feelings or respond to their emotional cues. 'You don't love me!' is a common lament of partners of Solitary people. The more the partner pushes for emotional reactions and a depth of intimate feeling, the greater the stress on the Solitary person. To cope, he or she will retreat. The partner would be better off recognizing signs of caring that are different from the usual I-want-you, I-need-you, l-love-you's. 

Leisurely types believe in their right to enjoy themselves on their own terms. They do not allow themselves to be exploited. Unlike Type-A individuals, Leisurely types are not obsessed with time urgency. To them, haste makes waste and unnecessary anxiety. They are easygoing and optimistic that whatever needs to get done will get done, eventually. They accept themselves and their approach to life and believe they are just as good as everyone else and entitled to the best things in life. They maintain that blind luck often accounts for who fares well or poorly.

Leisurely types proceed in their own direction and, when their choices put them in conflict with the people they care for, they often do not know how to proceed. While they do not like to risk important relationships, they need to feel free.

The freedom to be oneself is key to Leisurely types. They play by the rules and fulfill their responsibilities and obligations. But once they've put in their time, nothing will deprive them of their personal pursuit of happiness. What's important to them is not how they choose to enjoy themselves but that they are guaranteed this opportunity. If threatened, these normally nonchalant individuals will vigorously defend their right to do their own thing.

Unless they are in the creative arts or intellectual pursuits, most Leisurely people do not get personal pleasure from their work. They put in their time but are usually not the hard-driving, get-ahead types. They love their leisure time and know how to enjoy it. Unless they have a work-oriented style that balances their Leisurely tendencies (e.g., Conscientious or Self-Confident), they rarely become managers or leaders because they simply aren't interested in getting ahead. At home, Leisurely people tend to do things they enjoy and may put off tasks, such as paying the bills or washing the dishes, which may put a burden on other family members. As well, Leisurely types generally avoid confrontations (unless they feel that their rights have been violated). They prefer indirect resistance.

They have a great ability to enjoy themselves and can lead extremely satisfying lives if they can be free to seek their own pleasures, in their own time, in their own way. 

Conscientious individuals are dedicated to work and are capable of immense, single-minded effort. They have strong moral principles and values. Opinions and beliefs are rarely held lightly, and they stick to their convictions. Everything must be done 'right,' and the Conscientious person has a clear understanding of what that means, from the best strategy to achieve the boss's objectives, to how to get every single dirty dish into the dishwasher. They like order and tidiness and are good organizers, catalogers, and list-makers. Thrifty, careful, and cautious, Conscientious individuals do not give in to reckless abandon or wild excess. They have a tendency to collect things and are reluctant to discard anything.

Conscientious types believe strongly in hard work and loyalty. Their work is central to their lives. Whenever they commit to a task, they do the job completely and thoroughly. They are the 'A' students in school and the achievers in society. Detail and order are the main priorities of the Conscientious person.

They like things done a certain way and have difficulty adjusting to change. When a problem arises, they work tirelessly until it is solved. They can be paralyzed by the lack of a perfect solution, however. Their drive for perfection and their fear of making mistakes can become a burden. People who are extremely Conscientious have difficulty making decisions and completing their work on time. They require encouragement to delegate tasks, which they tend to avoid since they prefer to do things their own way.

Conscientious people do not display their emotions and can seem dry and lacking in spontaneity. They're 'head' people rather than 'heart' people. They are not without emotion inwardly, however, and often are attracted to partners who are openly emotional (e.g., Dramatic individuals). Their lack of emotion can be problematic in their relationships. The partner often mistakenly believes that the Conscientious person, who can't easily say 'I love you,' is without feeling. Conscientious people make excellent partners, however--they are not quitters and are extremely loyal.

This is a high-stress personality style prone to Type A health risks when extreme. For all their enviable self-control and direction, many Conscientious people find it difficult to relax and experience pleasure.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

*Conscientious 14
Adventurous 10*
Self-Confident 10
Devoted 10
*Leisurely 10*
Dramatic 9
Solitary 8
Aggressive 7
Vigilant 5
Mercurial 5
Sensitive 5
Self-Sacrificing 4
Serious 4
Idiosyncratic 3

The bolded ones really conflict in my life.
I can act Conscientious when I'm really motivated, but I am usually super underachiever in things that don't interest me enough.
I think Leisurely should be higher because these fit me so well.


The freedom to be oneself is key to Leisurely types.
Unless they have a work-oriented style that balances their Leisurely tendencies (e.g., Conscientious or Self-Confident), they rarely become managers or leaders because they simply aren't interested in getting ahead.

They have a great ability to enjoy themselves and can lead extremely satisfying lives if they can be free to seek their own pleasures, in their own time, in their own way.

What's important to them is not how they choose to enjoy themselves but that they are guaranteed this opportunity. If threatened, these normally nonchalant individuals will vigorously defend their right to do their own thing.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Interpreting Your Personality Self-Portrait*

Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:

*Mercurial* types live life on a roller-coaster of emotional peaks and valleys. Emotionally active and reactive, they put their hearts into everything. They are driven by feelings. They hold nothing back and take nothing lightly, especially when it comes to other people.

Mercurial individuals must always be deeply involved in a romantic relationship with one person. They experience a passionate, focused attachment in all their relationships . There is no style more romantic; they idolize and idealize their lovers but have a hard time accepting the imperfections that cause their one-and-only to fall off the pedestal, so their disappointment is profound. They never compromise their feelings, so a calm quiet life with a 'regular' person is probably out of the question.

Mercurial people are spontaneous, fun-loving, and self-indulgent. They throw themselves into their passions, which can cause problems in the absence of balancing self-disciplined styles (such as Conscientious). They are imaginative and curious, willing to experience and experiment with other cultures, roles, and value systems. They are skilled at distancing themselves from reality when it is painful. They can jump into new lifestyles easily but may have difficulty defining their own identity.

At work, these individuals can be bright, enthusiastic, and creative. They become intensely involved with their coworkers and take everything that happens in work relationships personally. They work hard to please the boss, whom they often idolize, but they need recognition and rewards to keep up the good work. 

*Vigilant* types have a resilient independence. They keep their own counsel, need no outside reassurance or advice, make decisions easily, and can take care of themselves. Feisty individuals, they do not hesitate to stand up for themselves, especially when under attack. They take criticism very seriously but are not intimidated. They are keen observers of others and their surroundings and are quick to criticize what they see. They recognize when something is not right and can detect double messages and mixed motives. They are suited to city life (and to research, law, law enforcement, editing, and journalism), where hyper-alertness and questioning others' intentions is important. They prepare themselves for the worst, which may make them appear suspicious, but as a result, they are difficult to intimidate or fool. They are tough, independent survivors, often serving important roles as protectors and champions of the underdog and of causes in general.

In their personal relationships, they are slow to warm up and trust others, but once they do, they are devoted, loyal, and protective. Caution and reserve mark their work relationships as well. They need to feel independent and autonomous in all areas of their life. They often match well with partners or subordinates who are comfortable with dependence and who let them be in charge. Loss of control can cause them extreme stress. They have a tendency to blame others for what goes wrong, rather than accept that sometimes no one is at fault. They are survivors, though, and their resilient autonomy usually sees them through the rough spots.

*Idiosyncratic* types are tuned in to and sustained by their own feelings and belief systems, whether or not others accept or understand their particular worldview or approach to life. They are self-directed and independent, requiring few close relationships. Though they are inner-directed and follow their own hearts and minds, Idiosyncratic men and women are keen observers of others and particularly sensitive to how other people react to them.

They tend to question common beliefs and expectations. They are highly spiritual and do not close their minds to any possibility, always asking what if?' They tend to have a deep inner life, act eccentrically, and live in their own world. They may be interested in the occult or the supernatural and are drawn to abstract and speculative thinking.

Fitting into everyday, conventional life can be difficult for Idiosyncratic people. Others may view them as strange, which can be a problem in jobs and relationships. They must live life their own way and sometimes regret they cannot do things in the orthodox fashion. The pressure to conform presents intolerable stress for them. Two key factors affect the quality of Idiosyncratic lives: whether they can find an accepting environment and how well they adapt to others' expectations. Few work settings tolerate eccentricities of behavior, unless the individual has a great deal to offer by way of intelligence or talent. Some Idiosyncratics do well with one ear tuned in to their own personal worlds and one outward to what the boss expects of them. Others, however, have a hard time understanding or accepting authority.

Idiosyncratic people do not need other people to give their lives direction or meaning. If they can't find partners who accept their unconventionality, they usually do well on their own. Some are content to experience several relationships in their lives without necessarily finding their one and only.

*Self-Confident *types believe in themselves and in their abilities. They have no doubt that they are unique and special and expect others to treat them well at all times. They are unabashedly open about their aspirations and possibilities. They energetically and effectively sell themselves and their goals, so their goals are often achieved. They are able to take advantage of the strengths and abilities of other people to meet their goals and are shrewd in their dealings with others. They have a keen awareness of their own thoughts and feelings.

They often visualize themselves as the hero, star, or most accomplished in their field and accept compliments and admiration gracefully. Self-Confident types have a real talent for leadership and a genuine need to be in charge. They thrive when they are in a position to influence others. They are innately competitive and love status, image, and power. They like to be the attention-getters on the team or in the family. They are extroverted and good at politics. They love getting to the top and enjoy staying there. They identify well with people of high rank and status. They make excellent managers, skilled at delegating, building a motivated team, and rewarding loyalty. But they do not appreciate competition from their subordinates or attempts to share the limelight. They hate being criticized, even if justified. It may not seem to affect them outwardly but inwardly they react powerfully.

They are extremely good at accepting love and admiration but tend to be unaware of the needs of other people. They are so engaged in their own agenda they ignore what is happening to the people around them. They do have a conscience, though; it is political. If they understand they cannot remain on top without being more attentive to those below them, they will make a real effort to be more considerate.

In their personal lives, this lack of attention to others can carry big consequences. They must be reminded occasionally that their spouse or children have individual needs and feelings quite different from their own. Self-Confident people are prone to believe that the people they care about are just like them. Although they may appear selfish and oblivious to others, Self-Confident individuals take rejection very hard. As in their work life, the threat of losing position and importance will often motivate them to work on the relationship before it's too late.

This can be a very strong style, marking individuals who believe they have a purpose on the planet and the strength to discover it. They tend to be successful because they weather the frustrations and doubts that make other people quit along the way. 

*Sensitive* types prefer the known to the unknown. They are comfortable with habit, repetition, and routine. They care deeply about what other people think and behave with deliberate discretion in their dealings with others. They do not make hasty judgments or jump in before they know what is appropriate. They maintain a courteous, self-restrained demeanor. They function best in scripted settings where they know precisely what is expected of them. Sensitive men and women are not quick to share their innermost thoughts and feelings with others, even those they know well.

Sensitive people are private and territorial. They're nesters, bonding closely with family and coworkers and forming lasting friendships with a favored few. Among strangers, however, they rarely feel themselves. Even well into new relationships, they may find it difficult to be who they are. Yet they can operate impressively when they know exactly what is expected of them. For example, many journalists with Sensitive style can interview celebrities forcefully and effectively, yet experience difficulty talking to such individuals if they are introduced socially.

Some highly Sensitive people are prone to fears and phobias. Others feel anxious, tense, or vaguely uneasy until they can get back to their familiar habits or roles. Uncomfortable or not, they can maintain a polite reserve around strangers and may come off as rather cool. This effectively masks their anxieties but often makes them seem haughty and unapproachable.

They are quite free in their imaginations and are often capable of great inventiveness and creativity. They can occupy themselves quite comfortably when alone, as long as they have a family, partner, or close friends with whom they know they will soon see.

They thrive at work, especially in structured settings. They're thorough, dedicated, competent, and loyal to coworkers and try hard to earn respect.

Stress for this personality style comes from having to brave the unfamiliar on their own. Although some react by restricting their worlds and limiting their risks, many adapt by relying on close companions to accompany or protect them. Others respond by becoming counterphobic--attempting to conquer the anxiety by confronting the challenge again and again. Criticism also causes stress for the Sensitive person. They care greatly about how people react to them, although their reserve might prevent others from realizing this.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Apparently I'm serious and self-sacrificing.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

Fairly accurate.

Leisurely: 10
Adventurous: 9
Idiosyncratic: 7
Sensitive: 7
Mercurial: 5
Vigilant: 4
Dramatic: 4
Serious: 4
Devoted: 3
Self-Sacrificing: 3
Self-Confident: 2
Conscientious: 2
Solitary: 1
Aggressive: 1


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Sensitive 11
Serious 11
Leisurely 10
Solitary 8*
Self-Sacrificing 6
Adventurous 6
Vigilant 5
Idiosyncratic 5
Conscientious 4
Self-Confident 2
Devoted 2
Mercurial 2
Aggressive 2
Dramatic 1

Sounds about right. Maybe a bit more idiosyncratic.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*Your Personality Self-Portrait
*
*Idiosyncratic, dramatic, sensitive**, leisurely, vigilant,* serious, self-sacrificing, conscientious, mercurial, solitary, adventurous, devoted, aggressive


*Interpreting Your Personality Self-Portrait*


_Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:_


*Idiosyncratic* types are tuned in to and sustained by their own feelings and belief systems, whether or not others accept or understand their particular worldview or approach to life. They are self-directed and independent, requiring few close relationships. Though they are inner-directed and follow their own hearts and minds, Idiosyncratic men and women are keen observers of others and particularly sensitive to how other people react to them.

They tend to question common beliefs and expectations. They are highly spiritual and do not close their minds to any possibility, always asking what if?' They tend to have a deep inner life, act eccentrically, and live in their own world. They may be interested in the occult or the supernatural and are drawn to abstract and speculative thinking.

Fitting into everyday, conventional life can be difficult for Idiosyncratic people. Others may view them as strange, which can be a problem in jobs and relationships. They must live life their own way and sometimes regret they cannot do things in the orthodox fashion. The pressure to conform presents intolerable stress for them. Two key factors affect the quality of Idiosyncratic lives: whether they can find an accepting environment and how well they adapt to others' expectations. Few work settings tolerate eccentricities of behavior, unless the individual has a great deal to offer by way of intelligence or talent. Some Idiosyncratics do well with one ear tuned in to their own personal worlds and one outward to what the boss expects of them. Others, however, have a hard time understanding or accepting authority.

Idiosyncratic people do not need other people to give their lives direction or meaning. If they can't find partners who accept their unconventionality, they usually do well on their own. Some are content to experience several relationships in their lives without necessarily finding their one and only.

*Dramatic* types live in an emotional world. They are sensation-oriented, emotionally demonstrative, and physically affectionate. They react emotionally to events and can shift moods quickly. They're 'heart' people rather than 'head' people. They overflow with feeling and zest. They are spontaneous and love excitement, attention, applause, and emotion. They experience life vividly and expansively and have rich imaginations and entertaining stories to tell.

Highly social, they are often happiest when the atmosphere is highly charged and all eyes are on them. They pay close attention to grooming and enjoy clothes, style, and fashion. Dramatic people energize and charm others. Many have profound intuition about other people's feelings. Because they are other-directed, their self-esteem may balance on how other people respond to them.

Dramatic individuals enjoy their sexuality. They are seductive, engaging, and charming. Easily putting their trust in others and characteristically suggestible, they are able to become quickly involved in relationships. They demand a lot of energy from their partners and from subordinates at work. They have a low tolerance for boredom, which can lead to difficulties settling into a relationship or into jobs that do not present continual stimulation.

Life with Dramatic people can be stormy, considering their strong and immediate emotional reactions. Nonetheless, they frequently are attracted to dry, stable Conscientious types who provide necessary balance to their lives (and to whose lives they can bring some excitement). Conscientious partners will need to learn how to compliment and to say, 'I love you,' since Dramatic people lose confidence when they don't receive feedback.

Trouble in a relationship is a major blow to self-esteem, as is being without a partner or lover. To cope with stress and anxiety, Dramatic types like to look on the bright side, to repress the unpleasant and to sustain an optimistic outlook.

These are not detail people, but they are often highly creative, idea types, sometimes brilliant in their hunches. They can be good at persuading others to back their projects and often make strong managers. However, they do best at work and in their personal lives if they can find others who are better at the tedious follow-through. 

*Sensitive* types prefer the known to the unknown. They are comfortable with habit, repetition, and routine. They care deeply about what other people think and behave with deliberate discretion in their dealings with others. They do not make hasty judgments or jump in before they know what is appropriate. They maintain a courteous, self-restrained demeanor. They function best in scripted settings where they know precisely what is expected of them. Sensitive men and women are not quick to share their innermost thoughts and feelings with others, even those they know well.

Sensitive people are private and territorial. They're nesters, bonding closely with family and coworkers and forming lasting friendships with a favored few. Among strangers, however, they rarely feel themselves. Even well into new relationships, they may find it difficult to be who they are. Yet they can operate impressively when they know exactly what is expected of them. For example, many journalists with Sensitive style can interview celebrities forcefully and effectively, yet experience difficulty talking to such individuals if they are introduced socially.

Some highly Sensitive people are prone to fears and phobias. Others feel anxious, tense, or vaguely uneasy until they can get back to their familiar habits or roles. Uncomfortable or not, they can maintain a polite reserve around strangers and may come off as rather cool. This effectively masks their anxieties but often makes them seem haughty and unapproachable.

They are quite free in their imaginations and are often capable of great inventiveness and creativity. They can occupy themselves quite comfortably when alone, as long as they have a family, partner, or close friends with whom they know they will soon see.

They thrive at work, especially in structured settings. They're thorough, dedicated, competent, and loyal to coworkers and try hard to earn respect.

Stress for this personality style comes from having to brave the unfamiliar on their own. Although some react by restricting their worlds and limiting their risks, many adapt by relying on close companions to accompany or protect them. Others respond by becoming counterphobic--attempting to conquer the anxiety by confronting the challenge again and again. Criticism also causes stress for the Sensitive person. They care greatly about how people react to them, although their reserve might prevent others from realizing this.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Idiosyncratic.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

INFP and I got:

*Conscientious - 13/20
Solitary - 10/20
Sensitive - 10/20
Devoted - 10/20
Self-Sacrificing - 10/20*
Idiosyncratic - 9/20
Mercurial - 9/20
Leisurely - 8/10
Adventurous - 6/10
Vigilant - 5/10
Serious - 5/10
Self-Confident - 4/10
Dramatic - 3/10
Aggressive - 3/10

Thought Idiosyncratic could be a bit higher, Mercurial could be a bit lower... but it doesn't seem far off.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

interesting test. it seems somewhat accurate. here is what i got:

leisurely- 13
vigilant- 11
adventurous- 10
serious- 10
sensitive- 10
idiosyncratic- 9
mercurial- 7
self-sacrificing- 7
solitary- 5
dramatic- 4
self-confident- 3
conscientious- 1
aggressive- 1
devoted- 0


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Dramatic-Mercurial-Adventurous/Idiosyncratic


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Interpreting Your Personality Self-Portrait


Your leading style(s) most strongly shape your style, even if they sometimes conflict with one another. In brief, here are descriptions of your top styles:


Vigilant types have a resilient independence. They keep their own counsel, need no outside reassurance or advice, make decisions easily, and can take care of themselves. Feisty individuals, they do not hesitate to stand up for themselves, especially when under attack. They take criticism very seriously but are not intimidated. They are keen observers of others and their surroundings and are quick to criticize what they see. They recognize when something is not right and can detect double messages and mixed motives. They are suited to city life (and to research, law, law enforcement, editing, and journalism), where hyper-alertness and questioning others' intentions is important. They prepare themselves for the worst, which may make them appear suspicious, but as a result, they are difficult to intimidate or fool. They are tough, independent survivors, often serving important roles as protectors and champions of the underdog and of causes in general.

In their personal relationships, they are slow to warm up and trust others, but once they do, they are devoted, loyal, and protective. Caution and reserve mark their work relationships as well. They need to feel independent and autonomous in all areas of their life. They often match well with partners or subordinates who are comfortable with dependence and who let them be in charge. Loss of control can cause them extreme stress. They have a tendency to blame others for what goes wrong, rather than accept that sometimes no one is at fault. They are survivors, though, and their resilient autonomy usually sees them through the rough spots.

Conscientious individuals are dedicated to work and are capable of immense, single-minded effort. They have strong moral principles and values. Opinions and beliefs are rarely held lightly, and they stick to their convictions. Everything must be done 'right,' and the Conscientious person has a clear understanding of what that means, from the best strategy to achieve the boss's objectives, to how to get every single dirty dish into the dishwasher. They like order and tidiness and are good organizers, catalogers, and list-makers. Thrifty, careful, and cautious, Conscientious individuals do not give in to reckless abandon or wild excess. They have a tendency to collect things and are reluctant to discard anything.

Conscientious types believe strongly in hard work and loyalty. Their work is central to their lives. Whenever they commit to a task, they do the job completely and thoroughly. They are the 'A' students in school and the achievers in society. Detail and order are the main priorities of the Conscientious person.

They like things done a certain way and have difficulty adjusting to change. When a problem arises, they work tirelessly until it is solved. They can be paralyzed by the lack of a perfect solution, however. Their drive for perfection and their fear of making mistakes can become a burden. People who are extremely Conscientious have difficulty making decisions and completing their work on time. They require encouragement to delegate tasks, which they tend to avoid since they prefer to do things their own way.

Conscientious people do not display their emotions and can seem dry and lacking in spontaneity. They're 'head' people rather than 'heart' people. They are not without emotion inwardly, however, and often are attracted to partners who are openly emotional (e.g., Dramatic individuals). Their lack of emotion can be problematic in their relationships. The partner often mistakenly believes that the Conscientious person, who can't easily say 'I love you,' is without feeling. Conscientious people make excellent partners, however--they are not quitters and are extremely loyal.

This is a high-stress personality style prone to Type A health risks when extreme. For all their enviable self-control and direction, many Conscientious people find it difficult to relax and experience pleasure. 

Mercurial types live life on a roller-coaster of emotional peaks and valleys. Emotionally active and reactive, they put their hearts into everything. They are driven by feelings. They hold nothing back and take nothing lightly, especially when it comes to other people.

Mercurial individuals must always be deeply involved in a romantic relationship with one person. They experience a passionate, focused attachment in all their relationships . There is no style more romantic; they idolize and idealize their lovers but have a hard time accepting the imperfections that cause their one-and-only to fall off the pedestal, so their disappointment is profound. They never compromise their feelings, so a calm quiet life with a 'regular' person is probably out of the question.

Mercurial people are spontaneous, fun-loving, and self-indulgent. They throw themselves into their passions, which can cause problems in the absence of balancing self-disciplined styles (such as Conscientious). They are imaginative and curious, willing to experience and experiment with other cultures, roles, and value systems. They are skilled at distancing themselves from reality when it is painful. They can jump into new lifestyles easily but may have difficulty defining their own identity.

At work, these individuals can be bright, enthusiastic, and creative. They become intensely involved with their coworkers and take everything that happens in work relationships personally. They work hard to please the boss, whom they often idolize, but they need recognition and rewards to keep up the good work.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

Vigilant: 16/20
Solitary: 8/20
Idiosyncratic: 16/20
Adventurous: 12/20
Mercurial: 14/20
Dramatic: 12/20
Self Confident: 12/20
Sensitive: 18/20
Devoted: 6/20
Conscientious: 7/20
Leisurely: 14/20
Aggressive: 9/20
Self-Sacrificing: 12/20
Serious: 17/20


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

*Mercurial: 11
Dramatic: 10
Conscientious: 10
Sensitive: 10
Leisurely: 10*
Idiosyncratic: 9
Devoted: 6
Self-Sacrificing: 6
Serious: 5
Solitary: 5
Aggressive: 4
Adventurous: 4
Self-Confident: 3
Vigilant: 2


----------

